# I'm getting my endurance horse!



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES!!!!!! 

I MIGHT also begetting one from Egyptian lines.  Can't wait, I've had my eye on him for over a year, and my Adopted Mom is trying to get him for me.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

When I get him home tomorrow I will take some pics of him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you have any pics of the one your looking at?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Faustinblack said:


> Do you have any pics of the one your looking at?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I do, but he is not mine yet, so I don't want to jinx it lol


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Cant wait to see him!!


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

Congrats! I just got a new endurance prospect too. Isn't it exciting?


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is a pic of Mareekh. Only have the one, got home too late to take some more. Three hours there, three hours back.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Pretty boy! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Ive decided to call him Riki for short. Mareekh is quite a mouthful. Any body else getting a new endurance horse? Prariewindlady, you must post a pic. I've got one question though. As this is my first arabian, is there anything i need to know or read about the breed. Ive already seen some differences in personailty between Riki and my QH Jimmy and my paint/mustang Poncho. Riki's back is very, I'd say swayback, but the other arabian I looked at was the same way. Is it because their backs are so short? oh yes, and I got a pic this morning of him eating


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

He's gorgeous!! Reminds me a lot of *El Mareekh.

He does not appear to be swaybacked though.

I would say, the only thing you should know.... when training Arabians, they are very sensitive and very smart, they are very fast learners and will do anything for you. But they won't respond to harsh training, not saying you or another trainer would be harsh, just an FYI.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Riki with the saddle. He was a little upset with me because the other two horses were eating hay and he was tied up


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Very lovely horse 

And lovely dam


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

He's just stunning!! You are lucky, he's a very nice horse, and extremely well-bred.

Not sure why you think he is swaybacked tho, he definitely isn't. He looks very well-built and has nice substance. I would take him in a minute!! Keep us posted on how he is doing. I love him!


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Guess how much i paid for him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, hmmm.... that is hard to say, only because considering the economy right now... But, Arabians with nice bloodlines like that, and especially those that are pure (as in pure Polish or straight Egyptian) usually bring a higher price. And just by looking at his pictures I'd say he is really put together very nicely, he would have brought at least a few thousand as a green broke gelding, if not more.

Did he come from a breeder, or someone who had horses as a hobby/pleasure? I sure like him.

*El Mareekh was very highly thought of. If I remember right, he died tragically, and way too soon, from blister beetles (blister beetles in the hay).... I think.... I should look that up. His owners had previously lived in WI (where I live), I had been to their farm many years ago, before they got *El Mareekh.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Hope it is OK to put a post here about *El Mareekh.... from another forum? 
But here is some great info on *El Mareekh, with photos... Post #1.

Gorgeous Egyptians, and their history. - Egyptian Arabians - Arabian Horse Breeders Network


----------



## Little Jane (Mar 7, 2013)

As Remali said, Arabs are quite sensitive, very intelligent, and highly curious. He's a very pretty boy! Congratulations


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

The lady I bought him from bought him when she was with her husband, thinking he would help break him. Then the guy left her, and she couldn't break him by herself, being 50 years old. The only reason he's as trained as he is is because of the lady's two daughters. I bought him for a whopping 425 bucks, but adding in gas it was around 600. 
He is such a sweet boy. I sat in his stall while he was eating his hay earlier and read to him out loud two chapters of King of the Wind. One of my fav books from when I was a kid.
And thank you Remali and Prariedesertlady for all the info! I'll probably have more questions as we go on. Thanks Little Jane! I'm pretty lucky to get him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I was looking at the pic of Morafic, the one that shows his whole body. And the body itself looks a lot like Riki. The really deep chest, his withers are higher though, and the strangely small looking hindquarters (to me at least, compared to the QH I'm used to). I need to take some side shots without the saddle to show y'all. His chest is really narrow when your looking at him face on, but from the side it looks like... I don't know how to explain it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

You got one heckuva good deal!!!

Odd that the previous owner thought she was "too old", I am 56, ha, and I don't think I am too old. I know lady who was still training and riding warmbloods for dressage in her early 70's. In your case it worked out great for you, so that is awesome.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Faustinblack said:


> I was looking at the pic of Morafic, the one that shows his whole body. And the body itself looks a lot like Riki. The really deep chest, his withers are higher though, and the strangely small looking hindquarters (to me at least, compared to the QH I'm used to). I need to take some side shots without the saddle to show y'all. His chest is really narrow when your looking at him face on, but from the side it looks like... I don't know how to explain it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Your boy may fill out nicely yet, he's young. And as his training progresses he will muscle up. Yes, *Morafic was more of an ultra-refined horse.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks again Remali for the info. You guys have been very helpful. And you've boosted my excitement over Riki. I already love him to pieces cause he's so affectionate. I should have gotten an arabian sooner. The only horse that can compare to the sweetness is my QH Jimmy, and I've had him since he was a baby.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

The lady I was talking about also lived way way way out in the country, with no neighbors and no family to take care of her daughters if something happened to her. I'm just happy that I got Riki. I was afraid someone would buy him before I got the money for him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Does the modern arabian horse magazine have good info in it? Is it worth subscribing to? Next paycheck I'm joining AHA and transferring Riki to my name, it's cheaper that way, right? Sorry for all the dumb questions, my boss is always saying I ask too many questions. *shrugs*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Remali said:


> You got one heckuva good deal!!!
> 
> Odd that the previous owner thought she was "too old", I am 56, ha, and I don't think I am too old. I know lady who was still training and riding warmbloods for dressage in her early 70's. In your case it worked out great for you, so that is awesome.
> 
> Keep us posted.


Ha! Im 56 and just got my Patino last year....old age( lol) doesn't count with a good Arabian;-)
OP....you were very lucky. Got yourself a nice horse


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Faustinblack said:


> Does the modern arabian horse magazine have good info in it? Is it worth subscribing to? Next paycheck I'm joining AHA and transferring Riki to my name, it's cheaper that way, right? Sorry for all the dumb questions, my boss is always saying I ask too many questions. *shrugs*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You might be better off searching online, ancestor by ancestor. Tons of info on the net, whole websites dedicated to SE's. 
And by all means keep asking questions


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

The new Arabian horse magazines, sadly, seem to be mainly photos. I agree with deserthorsewoman, online searches. And, check out some of the Arabian breeders forums too, tons of info there.

One thing about Arabians, you will find that they are very people-oriented, they love their humans.


----------

